# Exo Terra bowls



## corvid (Oct 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Exo Terra resin water and food bowls dishwasher safe?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I've put ours in the dishwasher, but only a few times and only on the quick economy wash. Been fine :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

That's an interesting point ...

I've got 4 or 5 of those XL ( for sale/swap if anyone's interested ) and ONe of them looks to be really faded and pale and I kinda recall putting it in the dishwasher a while back ....


----------

